# Lighting Design!



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I think your overall plan is fine, just some details to think about going to the next step.

The ~12'x14' play area will want general lighting, having 3 lights across the 12' puts them about 4' apart, which is too close if you choose >4" housings.
The ~14'x10' tv area figure if you want the lighting to task the couch, general light the middle floor, or accent light the tv wall (like if have a entertainment center or something).

Verify ceiling height, and if any beams or ductwork will affect placement, or have soffits which will affect the visual continuity of the luminaires. Decide if you want the two areas to be consistent (read: aligned) in layout, or if you want two totally different trims based on purpose.

Any cove lighting would probably be more for mood and accent.

Go to a store to see trim size you prefer, some people just don't like 6" cans. That will determine throw and placement. Decide if you want a specific LED luminaire, or if you want an old school ("Edison socket") housing for flexibility with LED lamps.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> I think your overall plan is fine, just some details to think about going to the next step.
> 
> The ~12'x14' play area will want general lighting, having 3 lights across the 12' puts them about 4' apart, which is too close if you choose >4" housings.
> The ~14'x10' tv area figure if you want the lighting to task the couch, general light the middle floor, or accent light the tv wall (like if have a entertainment center or something).
> ...


I should have mentioned that I currently have the lights I will be using. I'll attach an image but I went with 4" housing at 5000K. I like where you are going though. With the play area, Do you think that 4' apart in that area, with 4" cans will be sufficient. I believe I made mention to it (but not sure) that the basement only has one standard window so the majority of the light is coming from the actual ceiling lights.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Best to draw the plan to scale, then show the lighting layout.
Natural light isn't really critical here in the equation.
What type of flooring and ceiling will you have? 5000K comes off as pretty sterile.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> Best to draw the plan to scale, then show the lighting layout.
> Natural light isn't really critical here in the equation.
> What type of flooring and ceiling will you have? 5000K comes off as pretty sterile.


flooring will be carpet, ceiling will be textured drywall. I believe paint will be a medium gray.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Ceiling height has a LOT to do with the design. I personally hate/detest anything that hangs from the ceiling. I am also 6'6" hate dodging moving objects
Recessed lights are nice, some are rated to be in insulation and most are not. Having a bunch of holes in your insulation envelope these days is well ignorant. I installed cans in a large tv and living room 8'6", unless you sat just right it was impossible to read a newspaper and the glare of the lamps near the tv created shadows on the screen in the dark scenes. The wall washer cans did work pretty good for lighting up the art work and pictures on the walls.
I have moved on to indirect light. My new home the walls do not go to the ceiling and I have a channel on top of the walls to run light rope and high powered led's. Two levels of lighting. Dimmers are a waste of money IMO.
I like wall lights, mounted at 7 feet or so from the ground. They can be changed easily and they offer a decorative statement.
,


----------

